# Russian: se ravitailler



## cacolazatchok

Comment traduire ceci: "les manifestants peuvent se ravitailler dans les multiples kiosques inexistants à l´époque du putsch de 1991."
Merci.


----------



## Kolan

cacolazatchok said:


> Comment traduire ceci: "les manifestants peuvent se ravitailler dans les multiples kiosques inexistants à l´époque du putsch de 1991."


= *подкрепиться *


----------



## cacolazatchok

спасибо


----------



## cacolazatchok

mais *подкрепиться correspond à se nourrir non?

*


----------



## Kolan

cacolazatchok said:


> mais *подкрепиться correspond à se nourrir non?*


Cela se réfère plutôt à une collation simple, au moins qu'on ne dit "как следует подкрепиться".


----------



## cacolazatchok

Ce n´est donc pas vraiment le sens de "se ravitailler"...


Kolan said:


> Cela se réfère plutôt à une collation simple, au moins qu'on ne dit "как следует подкрепиться".


----------



## Kolan

cacolazatchok said:


> Ce n´est donc pas vraiment le sens de "se ravitailler"...


Justement, oui.

*> ravitailler
*fournir, présenter, pourvoir en, alimenter en, approvisionner, livrer, satisfaire, subvenir, apporter, nourrir, sustenter, entretenir.

http://dictionnaire.mediadico.com/traduction/dictionnaire.asp/synonymes/ravitailler/2007

Sauf qu'en russe *подкрепиться* est un mot le plus exact pour le contexte ci-dessus.


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Moi, je donnerais plutôt raison à Kolan si les manifestants en question sortent de la manif et s'arrêtent à un kiosque pour manger un petit quelque chose ("подкрепиться"). Est-ce qu'il s'agit bien de ça dans le contexte ?


----------



## cacolazatchok

En fait les manifestants peuvent de manière générale s´arrêter se ravitailler dans les kiosques, parce que le texte vise les manifestants de septembre 1993. Les manifestants ne s´arrêtent pas manger un morceau pendant la manifestation!


----------



## Nanon

Merci pour le contexte !   S'arrêter pour se ravitailler dans les kiosques, cela change tout, en effet ! Ils font leurs courses !


----------



## cacolazatchok

Exactement! Je suis désolée,j´aurais en effet du préciser le contexte...


----------



## Kolan

Le meilleur contexte (d'ou provient une très célèbre expression "*если, конечно, вовремя не подкрепиться!*") se trouve ici
http://bestkids.ru/music/download.php?79 (collez-y une extension .mp3 à la fin si téléchargé)

"И неважно, чем он занят, если он худеть не станет, а ведь он худеть не станет... если, конечно, *вовремя не подкрепиться*... да! *..."*

En fait, *подкрепиться -* с'est un seul mot qui tombe bien dans le contexte de la manif, même si les manifestants peuvent s'alimenter de façon régulière et substantielle dans les kiosques (ce sera alors *как следует подкрепиться*).


----------



## cacolazatchok

jai écouté la chanson, merci!



Kolan said:


> Le meilleur contexte (d'ou provient une très célèbre expression "*если, конечно, вовремя не подкрепиться!*") se trouve ici
> http://bestkids.ru/music/download.php?79 (collez-y une extension .mp3 à la fin si téléchargé)
> 
> "И неважно, чем он занят, если он худеть не станет, а ведь он худеть не станет... если, конечно, *вовремя не подкрепиться*... да! *..."*
> 
> En fait, *подкрепиться -* с'est un seul mot qui tombe bien dans le contexte de la manif, même si les manifestants peuvent s'alimenter de façon régulière et substantielle dans les kiosques (ce sera alors *как следует подкрепиться*).


----------

